# Sixers (3-5) vs. Pacers (4-3) 11/14/08



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Philadelphia 76ers* vs. *Indiana Pacers*




*Philadelphia's Big 3*




















**Elton Brand**Samuel Dalembert**Andre Iguodala**​

*Indiana's Big 3​*





















**TJ Ford**Danny Granger**Marquis Daniels**​

The Pacers are on a 3 game winning streak and hope to keep it alive at home against the Sixers. Philadelphia just came off an impressive win against the dangerous Toronto Raptors. The Pacers are 2-1 at home and are glad to have Danny Granger(thigh cramp) and Troy Murphy(stomach virus) back for this contest. Troy Murphy is going to have his hands full facing off against the very talented Elton Brand. Brand is leading his squad with 15.8 pts and 10.5 rebounds. It's a battle between two teams who have been through quite a few changes in the last couple of seasons and it should be an entertaining game to watch. *Go Pacers!*:cheers:


*Knick_Killer31's Prediction:* *Pacers win a close one 99-98.*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice game thread!...It's going to be a very hard game tonight, and I'm afraid that Brand is going to dominate us the same way that Amare did, I mean he may not have 49 pts. but I think he's going to have a big night, both scoring and on the boards, but as long as we don't let anyone else torch us we should be fine, and with Granger and Murphy back I'm even more confident that we'll get this win this game, won't be easy but we got this...

*PACERS 102 - 6'ers 94*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

103 - 95 Pacers.. Granger is back in the action!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

tough game no doubt, but the sixers havent really been all that impressive so far. I predict a close game as well

Pacers win 94-90.

As usual, winner of guess the score get 100K credits from me


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm gonna have to be the pessimist and say 90-84 Sixers.. sorry, but they have a really good defense and on paper they are the better team.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> I'm gonna have to be the pessimist and say 90-84 Sixers.. sorry, but they have a really good defense and on paper they are the better team.


They have been worse than us so far (3-5) and they didn't win the Celtics.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I said on paper, not on record. They have a more talented roster than we do and when you have a more talented roster than your opponent, normally you'll beat them. Of course we do have better chemistry an effort than them, so it's possible we'll win but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent start to the game, 9-0. I just hope it keeps up, runs like these don't normally last all game.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> They have been worse than us so far (3-5) and they didn't win the Celtics.


You know what's cool about that? We are the only team so far that has been able to give the Celtics a loss. They are 7-1.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow Pacers up 20-2 right now. The only thing i'd like to complain about though is it would be a lot higher if Troy would hit his damn shots. Take him out for McRob or Hibbert.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow Stephen Graham getting some early minutes. score is 27-8


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

This game is CRAZZYYYYYYY 36-12


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're simply destroying Philly!!!...36 points with a minute to go?...WOW!...Amazing game so far!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pretty nice


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I expected us to win this one, but never thought we would be beating them up this bad...This team is way better than I thought!...So glad I ordered NBA league pass this year, seems like it's going to be a special season....GO PACERS!!!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm worried though because we are a team that can blow leads because we are perimeter oriented.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Actually scratch that because we could say we were perimeter oriented last year to a fault but this year our offense is more of a slashing and cutting style, but we could still blow the lead.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

That's what Danny needs to do more, drive to the basket because he can get that shot anytime he wants.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah he hasn't done that as much lately, he needs to get confidence in that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> we could still blow the lead.



No way we lose this one DT...No way!


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

wowwwwwww danny and quis are killin it!

anywhere i can watch this game online?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Hail Yinka said:


> anywhere i can watch this game online?



Sopcast maybe?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> No way we lose this one DT...No way!


Don't jinx it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gotta wake up here!...No more stupid fouls because we're already over the limit yet again.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

See dude.. told you something would happen. That flagrant sucked the life out of us.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Tj 4 3


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't like Troy playing in this game.. he isn't play well at all and just caused us a stupid offensive foul.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Travvy for 3! some of that energy is back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hate how Granger just disappears at times when we need him the most, come on man you're supposed to be our star!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Me too I sometimes forget he is even on our roster.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

why are they giving him free throws? He wasn't even in the act of shooting!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope we can start the second half with the same energy we started the game with.. but O'Brien isn't that type of coach.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid turnovers and fouls is why this lead is only 8 pts. right now. We have to come out the half with the same 1st. quarter mindset!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it's all up to the players.. O'Brien is not good at pumping teams up at halftime or during timeouts..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Troy hits a quick three to start the quarter, which is good to see.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers look tired, maybe some fresh legs like McRoberts would be better to have out there for a while.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

TeeJay 4 3


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Amazing pass from TJ to Daniels. Up 12 now!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We're up 13 but we're still not playing with that energy from the first half.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Come on Rush knock that three down.. and 1 for Miller.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Only up 7 now.. they got it down to 5 but Jack shut them up with a layup, then they turn it over, and it's our ball again. I'd love to see us hit a three right now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> No way we lose this one DT...No way!


Dude I think this ruined the game for us :azdaja:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I hate Elton Brand's attitude.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Rasho's jumper never fails


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Up 7 at the end of the 3rd. We should be up more then that but oh well. Lets just hope they dont blow this one.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not liking how the game is going right now, these are the kind of games that slip away slowly..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Rasho must be annoying the hell out of the Sixers right now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Danny G can't make anything right now.. he is invisible as air on the court right now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Granger with the statement block, wow..


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

he swatted the ish outta that

come on pacers hold on here


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Man this game does not look good.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Sixers have a chance to take the lead with free throws.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Make one miss one, tied at 90


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Miller takes the lead.. 92-90.. I knew I had a bad feeling about this game!!... Man i'm so fracking mad.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Uh oh....


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

This sucks.. Danny needs to build off that jumper and win this game for us. Down 2, Sixers have the ball.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We lose.. why didn't we foul?!?!?!??!?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodness I am as pissed and disappointed as possible right now.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

who won the guess the score?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Auggie technically wins it by the numbers but I would win it if we counted the fact that he guessed the wrong team to win it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You win Diener but your not supposed to pick us to lose!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I was right, right? Lol. I had no doubt we would lose this game. You can see by my commentary.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Good for you I'm just saying though back in the day we used to all pick the Pacers to win no matter who we played! Ahh the good ol' days...


----------

